

Show HN: Rate my project browshot.com - jusob
http://browshot.com/

======
DanBC
Good Luck!

I _really_ like the idea of people testing stuff on small screens. I used an
EEE pc 701 for a few years, and that has a tiny screen.

Two tiny nitpicks: >A service to easily make screenshots of web pages in any
screen size, as any device: iPhone©, iPad©, Android©, Nook©, PC, etc. Full
Flash, JavaScript, CSS, & HTML5 support.

This confused me until I realised what you're doing. It's not important, but
maybe a copy editor could snap it up a bit?

Also, your home button overlays "Browshot" title. (<http://imgur.com/iHOsZ>)

~~~
jusob
Thank you. I do need to work on the message on the home page. What resolution
did you have when you took the screenshot?

------
jusob
There is still a lot of work to do, but I finally launched a service to
automate screenshots of websites. I could not find a service that offer
reliable screenshots (i.e. make sure the page is fully loaded) in a reliable
amount of time.

------
helen842000
I agree with the comment about the copy.

You need to know instantly what your site does.

It is really about the screenshots or is it about testing across different
browsers/devices?

I thinking testing is the key word.

~~~
jusob
I think I have not yet decided what I want the service to do. When I started,
I was looking at users who need a high volume of screenshots. I thought of the
dashboard as a quick and easy test to try the service, before using the API
for the "real" work. Then I started to think about testing on many different
devices, with low volumes. I guess I need to make a decision.

------
hackDaily
I think this looks promising. Does it handle custom fonts? I had a problem
with rendering custom fonts with the hack job of a screenshot app I'd built
for myself. Best of luck to you though!

~~~
jusob
Are you taling about CSS3 fonts:
[http://www.designcourse.com/articles/1/css/55-CSS-Custom-
Fon...](http://www.designcourse.com/articles/1/css/55-CSS-Custom-Fonts) If so,
this will work.

------
url2png
Are you running an real/virtual farm of Nooks and iPads? Or are you spoofing
the browser agent and mimicking the screen resolution? Welcome to the
neighborhood!

~~~
jusob
These are not real devices, but it is more than spoofing the user agent and
the resolution. For example, for the iPad, I use a mobile browser, which does
the same scaling as the real device amongst other things, enable/disable
features or behaviors, etc.

------
hastur
Julien, can you say something about the company itself? Or if it's just your
personal side project - state that. I can't find any info on the website.
(Note: this fact might be discouraging for more serious customers.)

Are you in any way related to the Yandex company, apart from using the
Highlight script hosted on their site?

BTW, I'm really happy you're launching this product. I've done some research
on good screenshot services over a year ago and the results weren't
encouraging. Eventually I settled for these German guys:
<http://www.websitethumbnail.de/>

~~~
jusob
This is a personal project, but I don't really what to highlight this :-)
<http://www.websitethumbnail.de/> is indeed the best competitor I found, but
they still have many limitations (like max resolution 1024x768).

I can work with you if you're serious about trying a new service. I can give
you enough free credits to fully test browshot.com. Send me an e-mail to
julien@browshot.com with the details of what you're looking for, and what you
need to validate the service.

